# Whirlpool Mark I Just died, need help



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok no fuse at the junction box. I found a small coil thing on the compressor, I pressed it up from the under sided. It doesn't look of feel like a switch, but I plugged it back in, played with the on/off inside and then she came back on.
Pretty strange, I wonder if that's a funny looking reset switch, it didn't feel like a switch and the whole thing has cooled down to normal temps.

Anyone know where the reset switch would be?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

There's no reset. that coil thingie is the relay to start the comp..next time it does this[temps warm etc] rap the "on/off" with the handle of a screwdriver or something similar. if it comes back on it's =the cold control...DANGER-you know you're dumping a lot of CO into the house by using the gas oven for heat..


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

I've heard about the CO, so I bought a detector just for that. It didn't register any, they only time the CO alarm went off was when I had my car (old muscle car) idleing in the driveway.

The relay has a part the sits next to the compressor, I figured it was an overheat switch, so after the fridge started working again, I put that relay box back on.

So at this point, I have NO CLUE why it stopped working and why it started working again. My guess would be some kinda internal reset, but why did it wait that long, the heat was off all day and everything was at room temp for a long time.

Guess I'm moving the fridge soon! Dam things cost so much $$, can't risk it going bad.


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, it just stopped again. Water is leaking out the freezer side door. This makes me wonder if it's something to do with the defrost cycle timer getting stuck. I don't know if/when it'll start back up. Is there some check I can do to determine if the defrost is bad?


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, looks like I found the solution. Inside the top of the fridge part is a plastic cover. It covers the light, temp knob, and what I thought was a sensor. The sensor is inset withing the box that has the temp knob. I just stuck my finger in there and the fridge started working again.

I'll try to post a pic later, but does anyone know what this inset push button switch next to the temp selector is?


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's a pic of the button that I've been pushing in order to get the fridge to kick back on. It worked last night, then this morning was not running. I pushed the button and it worked.
Each time it shuts down, theres a small puddle of water on the freezer door side of the floor.

The button is below the switch and left of the temp control. This is the top inside the fridge part of a side by side.

Any clues would be great, thanks, KarlJay.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

good detective work, that is your defrost timer. Instead of pushing it you should be able to turn it. I suspect you found your problem.


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> good detective work, that is your defrost timer. Instead of pushing it you should be able to turn it. I suspect you found your problem.


Ok, so I'm guessing that turning this is going to increase / decrease the amount of time or temp that the defrost runs. But, if it doesn't restart then the unit could be bad. 

Is there a way to test the unit?

Does it work off temp or time or both?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

turning it will advance it into or out of the defrost mode. No way to really test it, if you find your refrigerator not running and warming up then turn it, if it starts you have your problem solved. replace the timer.


----------

